# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Keeping hillstream loaches

## Enda

Hi everyone,

Planning a hillstream loach tank. Perhaps a 2ft with the necessary high flow, rocks to replicate the natural conditions of a hillstream. For which which species to keep, at the moment I'm keen on Sewellia lineolata. Will probably keep just one species.

I'd like to hear advice from experienced hillstream keepers here, what are key points that I need to take note of in planning such a tank?

What is the best way to create such a tank? Does anyone have setups and photos of your tanks to share? How do you create a high-flow, high-oxygen environment?

Cheers, 
Enda

----------


## Asgard

I keep Sewelia's in an un-heated slow-flow tank without any problems.
Check out http://brianstropicals.com/sewellia.html , but that said, a hillstream tank is a nice thing to see.

----------


## avant

This article will be a good read:
http://www.loaches.com/articles/wate...loach-aquarium

I have done up the rivertank manifold once.

----------


## afroturf

I have kept hillstream loach for a while now including S. lineolata although people may have had sucess with slow flow/lower oxygen level tank I'd advise against it especially if you plan on using a 2ft tank which is perhaps a little too small in my opinion.

Use an internal powerfilter with a tube attached to allow oxygen to be incorporated into the outflow or go for the manifold system, bright lighting to encourage algae growth, cobbles, smooth rock and bogwood for the fish to graze on, and also a few caves and hiding place for them as they do enjoy a bit of cover. 

Keep temps between 20-23 degrees and ph around 7 and hardness around medium/medium-soft.

----------


## Asgard

Pools are natural habitat's for Sewelia sp. too, not just (hill)stream(s) see: http://www.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarb...s/Sewellia.pdf :*Notes on biology*

----------


## Enda

> I keep Sewelia's in an un-heated slow-flow tank without any problems.
> Check out http://brianstropicals.com/sewellia.html , but that said, a hillstream tank is a nice thing to see.


Hi bro Asgard, thanks for the advice and the link to the paper too. Yup I definitely agree that a tank replicating the biotope of a flowing river looks very good. It is definitely interesting and something different from the usual tanks we see. Do you have any advice regarding keeping Sewellia? What did you feed them? Did you keep them with tankmates, other hillstreams perhaps?


Avant, thanks for the link, the information at loaches.com is a real help. Do you have pictures of your rivertank to share? Were there specific technical problems you faced in setting it up?


Afroturf, thank-you for your advice too! I realized that a 2ft is probably a tad short, especially after incorporating a powerhead, out-flow pipes and taking into consideration the backflow. I'll consider going for a 3 ft instead, if I actually do this setup, or think of other ways to save space within a 2ft, but still achieve a high flow rate. Do you have pictures of your setup to share? 

Cheers, 
Enda

----------


## Asgard

> Hi bro Asgard, thanks for the advice and the link to the paper too. Yup I definitely agree that a tank replicating the biotope of a flowing river looks very good. It is definitely interesting and something different from the usual tanks we see. Do you have any advice regarding keeping Sewellia? What did you feed them? Did you keep them with tankmates, other hillstreams perhaps?


I keep my sewellia's in a planted tank, sort of S.E. China / N. Vietnam biotope, with White Clouds (Tanichthys albonubes) and white cheeked gobies (Rhinogobius duospilus) and shrimp (RCS, Bee, Amano). It's a 2f tank and I agree with afroturf that (specially when you wan't a hillstream setup) that is a bit short. In my opinion (because they're also naturally found in pools) high-flow isn't necessary, proper oxygen levels are. 
They're not real algae eaters, they feed on the micro-organisms within/on the algae and also eat detritus.They're not difficult eaters and in my tank they can't be, but they like small foods. They like all kinds of sinking food (wafers) and live/frozen bloodworms/dapnia/cyclops/mosquitolarvae in addition I feed them sometimes a little Liquifry (infusoria) and I feed the shrimps also (frozen) phytoplancton which the sewellia's also seem to like.

----------


## afroturf

Enda as requested here are a few pics of my hillstream tanks

This was my first setup I've had it running for over a year now but these photo was tanken about 6 months ago.




This is one I set up around 6 weeks ago another hillstream setup but aimed more at gobies rather than loaches.



Hope this helps.

----------


## Asgard

Nice tanks!

----------


## Enda

Wow Afroturf, those are excellent tanks!  :Shocked:  They are definitely great inspiration for me. 

Just wondering, for the first tank, how do you create the flow? I don't see a powerhead... Also, do you have an out-flow on the left? The algae growth in that tank is so thick and natural, it must be ideal for these fishes.  :Cool: 

What gobies are you keeping? Rhinogobius, Stiphodon...? Do they compete with the loaches, or eat fry? I really like gobies too and I might include some in my tank... 

Asgard, since you have several species in your tank, do Sewellia do well in a community tank? I'm wondering what tankmates are best. I'm considering shoaling fish like white cloud minnows, but can they take a stronger flow?

Thanks everyone for all your help so far  :Well done: 

Enda

----------


## Asgard

> Asgard, since you have several species in your tank, do Sewellia do well in a community tank? I'm wondering what tankmates are best. I'm considering shoaling fish like white cloud minnows, but can they take a stronger flow?
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help so far 
> 
> Enda


First off choose some fish that can cope with a good flow, a paradise fish or betta would be a bad choice as companion.
Rhinogobies don't compete for food, but they 'll probably feed on fry since they're carnivorous fish,other than that they're good tankmates, but prefer live/frozen food, no flakes or pellets.
You'll be amazed of how much flow WCMM can handle (and like!), but a high flow, non planted tank is not a good idea in my opinion, WCMM also like a resting spot and some plants to take shelter in when needed.
Even shrimp are a possibility, they'll find a testing spot (if provided in the tank setup). 

some reading material:
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/sewellia-lineolata
http://www.loaches.com/articles/sewe...-our-aquariums
http://www.aquariophil.de/html/biotopes.html
http://www.21styles.jp/bbs/tarogoby/
http://www17.tok2.com/home2/tarogoby/indexe.html
http://fish.mongabay.com/data/VietNam.htm
http://www17.tok2.com/home2/tarogoby...saipan002.html
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ight=duospilus (MrTree has made some beautiful trips and well documented!)

----------


## afroturf

Enda in the first tank the outflow and inflow are both located at the right side of the tank which isn't perfect but as the tank is viewed from 3 sides I wanted to keep all hardware at one end. There are only 2 external filter running in the pic as this was taken just after adding the first few fish, I know have a internal power filter which supplies all the current they need.

I think the level of algae growth really helps as when I feed prepared or frozen food the loaches rarely go mad for it, so I believe that the loaches get most of their nurishment from the algae and organisms living on it.

The gobies I now keep in the tank are, Stiphodon, Lentipes, Rhinogobius and Schismatogobius, only the Stiphodon is a real competitor for the loaches the lentipes have a little nibble now and again but mainly eat live/frozen food.

The gobies and other fish will certainly effect the chance of raising fry but this tank is more of a show tank. I plan on setting up some smaller tank for breeding purposes in the future.

A great fish for the upper levels and for a smaller tank would be Chela dadiburjori a friend i reciently visited had a tank with around 20 of these in and I shall definatly be keeping some in my new tank, but again they would like some resting areas and preferably some plant growth.

----------


## Enda

Thanks for all the links Asgard. I'll take my time to look through them. I've recently become interested in Stiphodon gobies, since our LFSs started bringing them in more frequently. It'd be good if I can keep some of together with hillstream loaches. Will have to research more on them, though. They're still a tad pricey.

Bro Steven, thanks for the details on your tanks and gobies. You must have quite a collection of gobies. If I set up this tank, I'll try my best to replicate the hillstream biotope. I love the algae covered look of the rocks in your first tank. I'm aiming for something like that. By the way, what are the plants you used in your tank? 

I'll have to decide whether I want plants or not. Clearly, I'll need plants if I'm going to keep shoaling fish like WCMM or Chela dadiburjori. Not sure if the latter is often available in Singapore, will have to keep an eye out for them, but they are gorgeous fish.

Temperature is another issue. Here in Singapore, I'll have to use a fan to match the temperature of a hillstream.

Anyhow, I'm heading to Malaysia tomorrow for a week (I'm going hiking), so my apologies if I don't reply to your posts. I may start working on this tank when I get back.  :Grin:

----------


## avant

afroturf... brilliant tank setups!

Enda, sorry for taking so long to get back to you. I have some photos taken during the setup process for my tank manifold. I'll get them posted once I find them. One big problem I faced is the foam filters attached to the inlet that get choked easily.

----------


## Asgard

My little tank



White Clouds, White Cheeked gobies, Sewellia's, RCS and a Atyoda PILIPES

----------


## barmby

Guys, excellent tanks that you have there. It goes to show that much efforts have been done to the planning

----------


## afroturf

Enda the plants I have used are Pogostemon helferi and Crypt balansae, and would recommend both, I don't feed the plants much so the Crypt has never really got gowing but i've seen a number of hillstream setups with C. balansae in and they create a really impressive effect swaying in the current, I was realy surprised with the P. helferi as I thought it wouldn't like the flow and cooler temps but It really thrived even without much food, but that sucess was shortlived as I added some Puntius filamentosus and thay took to supplimenting their diet with it so it now looks a bit stumpy and twiggy. I am also thinking of using Aponogeton boivinianus which like high flow, but does get rather large so my not be for your tank, a vallis species would be a better option for your tank.

----------


## Enda

> Enda, sorry for taking so long to get back to you. I have some photos taken during the setup process for my tank manifold. I'll get them posted once I find them. One big problem I faced is the foam filters attached to the inlet that get choked easily.


No problem, Avant. Looking forward to seeing your setup. Yes, I've been thinking what sort of inlet to use. I've been wondering if foam is absolutely necessary, although it does act as a partial biological filter. Can a normal inlet head do?

Asgard, that's a lovely "little tank".  :Smile:  What are its dimensions? Right now the only tank I have to work with is a standard 2'x1'x1'. A long tank like that is ideal to create a river biotope with.

Hi Afroturf, your plant growth looks good though. I'm considering vallis and crypts. Room temperature in Singapore averages between 30-33 degrees C. To replicate the hillstream biotope, and keep these plants well, I need to bring the water down to at least a consistent 27 degrees. I'll probably build a DIY cooling fan to achieve this. I know for a fact that vallis and crypt balansae will melt at our usual room temp.  :Knockout: 

Fortunately you guys don't have this problem because you live in cooler countries. I'll also prefer low maintenance plants. I'm not good with growing plants, and its really the fish I'm more interested in. In the end I might just go for a plant-less tank.  :Grin:  Any suggestions or advice with regards to temperature? 

Many thanks again in advance,
Enda

----------


## Asgard

My tank is 70*25*25cm, plants are val. 'nana', javafern, flame moss, java moss and _Lomariopsis_ lineat, all easy plants. Temp. at 30-33 could be a problem for hillstream species, as higher watertemps also mean lower oxygen levels, so maybe a gastromizon species is more suitable then sewellia.

----------


## Enda

> My tank is 70*25*25cm, plants are val. 'nana', javafern, flame moss, java moss and Lomariopsis lineat, all easy plants. Temp. at 30-33 could be a problem for hillstream species, as higher watertemps also mean lower oxygen levels, so maybe a gastromizon species is more suitable then sewellia.


Thanks for the advice Asgard. I'll have to think through this more thoroughly to decide how I want to set up this tank. With proper siting, to avoid direct sun, and the use of fans, I can probably get the temperature of this tank down to 27-28 degrees. Of course, that would necessitate frequent water changes to compensate for evaporation. Plants-wise I'll probably try Vallisneria or Cryptocoryne that can tolerate high flow, and look nice in a high flow tank. Plants aren't absolutely necessary though, so I'm not too worried about those for the time being.

Aeration is another issue. I would probably use an extra airstone in the tank to create the high aeration levels that is characteristic of hillstreams. I intend to use a powerhead to create a directional flow within the tank. Hope to make it as realistic as possible. I just need to work out how to put this all together.

On another note, have any of you experienced hillstream loaches climbing out of your tanks? I've read of this happening before, and I wonder if it is necessary to cover the tank to prevent escapes. A cover would be another additional hassle to consider.  :Knockout:

----------


## avant

> On another note, have any of you experienced hillstream loaches climbing out of your tanks? I've read of this happening before, and I wonder if it is necessary to cover the tank to prevent escapes. A cover would be another additional hassle to consider.


I've read about that but did not have that happen to me before. I'd think that if you do not fill your tank to the brim, it will not be likely for them to climb out of the tank.

----------


## Enda

> I've read about that but did not have that happen to me before. I'd think that if you do not fill your tank to the brim, it will not be likely for them to climb out of the tank.


Thanks for the advice. I'm really eager to start on this tank.  :Razz:  But since I'm moving house in the next couple of months, I'll be patient and wait. I need to plan my tanks in the new place. I'm hoping to get a 3-tier rack for all my tanks. Then I can have a nice river tank setup at least 3 feet long.  :Grin:

----------


## Mez

I too have just started a river tank of sorts....its just over 3ft long, 18 inches high and 15 inches wide. Current inhabitants are Odessa barbs, Garra gotyla, and Schistura denisonii.
Plan to get some Seweillia soon, too. 
James

----------

